# SUV Box



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been wanting something for storage in the back of my Explorer to put guns, fly rods, dog collars, etc.. I priced some out and they were alot more than I thought they'd be. I decided to put my brother in laws building expertise to work this weekend and we were able to put this together...not bad for about $3150 less than the Orvis one.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice job. Looks like you are all set, now go have some fun.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

If I had an SUV, I would definitely have Tech make me one of those. Looks good!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice job! I've considered something similar for my SUV. What did you line the interior of the drawers with?


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks good, Jeff! I got a new truck this year, so I need to build one for myself here in the near future!!!


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

FindTheBird said:


> Nice job! I've considered something similar for my SUV. What did you line the interior of the drawers with?


I painted the inside of the drawers with an exterior water resistant paint and lined them with some cheap reminant carpet from Home Depot. I ended up building it for about $70.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Very Nice....

Tec, we talked about making one for me at a trial....did you say some place had dimentions for vehicles??? Or do you have plans for yours???


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

www.truckvault.com has interior dimensions and different box models for different SUVs. I don't have plans for the one I built.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

My Dad made mine a few years ago for my f-150. He put small caster wheels at the ends of the drawers so they would roll easier. He made one for my buddy too but he made a few modifications since we learned a couple of things that would work better.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice Job...Those are sweet, i've been looking into them. The price is what held me up.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

g&d said:


> My Dad made mine a few years ago for my f-150. He put small caster wheels at the ends of the drawers so they would roll easier. He made one for my buddy too but he made a few modifications since we learned a couple of things that would work better.


G&D...very nice. I'm going to put slots in eventually I just haven't decided where yet. I like that PVC water tube also.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

g&d,
How are you hanging the water tube? Off the topper clamps?


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

colehatch said:


> G&D...very nice. I'm going to put slots in eventually I just haven't decided where yet. I like that PVC water tube also.


 He made mine permanent but my friend is able to pull them out of grooves in case he wants to lay a rifle with a scope down or a bow.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> g&d,
> How are you hanging the water tube? Off the topper clamps?


 The tube is held in place with plumbers strap. I drilled holes for bolts which are fastened tight to the box. (It just looks like they're attached to the clamps.) Then I used wingnuts to hold the strap in place. That way I can take the tube out during the summer and leave the hardware in place.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

I store the ammo in the opposite drawer of the guns now. It just gets too heavy when it's all loaded with both. I might leave one box of shells for easy access. Theres also two storage compartments at the front beyond the drawers.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

With the advice/suggestions of some others (esp. Colehatch, thanks) I got my storage box built for my Expedition. It was mostly made with some wood laying around, so costs were minimal. I really like the front of the drawers....they are made with an old part of a barn. It gives it a nice broken in look. The only thing left to do is steal some left over carpet from my parents next time I'm back home.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

BradU20 said:


> With the advice/suggestions of some others (esp. Colehatch, thanks) I got my storage box built for my Expedition. It was mostly made with some wood laying around, so costs were minimal. I really like the front of the drawers....they are made with an old part of a barn. It gives it a nice broken in look. The only thing left to do is steal some left over carpet from my parents next time I'm back home.


Nice job...looks great!!! I like the idea of using the old barn wood too.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Have any of you guys had any problems with the wood drawers swelling up in cold or damp weather? 

Was going to start on mine in the next few weeks but have talked to a few people that have had problems with swelling and the drawers stick shut. 

Is there any way to remedy?


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

augustus0603 said:


> Have any of you guys had any problems with the wood drawers swelling up in cold or damp weather?
> 
> Was going to start on mine in the next few weeks but have talked to a few people that have had problems with swelling and the drawers stick shut.
> 
> Is there any way to remedy?


I thought about the same thing when building it. I figured I'd be safer building it now in the summer while the wood is more expanded from heat and moisture. Cooler dry weather should constrict the wood a bit which won't be an issue...hopefully.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> With the advice/suggestions of some others (esp. Colehatch, thanks) I got my storage box built for my Expedition. It was mostly made with some wood laying around, so costs were minimal. I really like the front of the drawers....they are made with an old part of a barn. It gives it a nice broken in look. The only thing left to do is steal some left over carpet from my parents next time I'm back home.



Nice work Brad!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

augustus0603 said:


> Have any of you guys had any problems with the wood drawers swelling up in cold or damp weather?
> 
> Was going to start on mine in the next few weeks but have talked to a few people that have had problems with swelling and the drawers stick shut.
> 
> Is there any way to remedy?


I left about 1/4" of space all around to hopefully prevent any issues. I think it would be more of an issue in the back of a truck as compared to inside an SUV.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use Rubbermaid tubs, no sticking, minimal cost. 
Nice work Brad, how are you going to attach the crates in the event of a motor vehicle accident you don't want a 50 lb. dog in a crate flying around the cab of your Ford?


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I use Rubbermaid tubs, no sticking, minimal cost.
> Nice work Brad, how are you going to attach the crates in the event of a motor vehicle accident you don't want a 50 lb. dog in a crate flying around the cab of your Ford?



The way I dealt with this issue is carpet. Carpet like you see on speaker boxes. You wrap the box in that. Anything you want to stay in place is easily fastened with velcro. Truth be told, in october my vehicle is loaded pretty full the dog crate is most likely the last of my worries. It is the 5 other smaller tubs and coolers keeping the dog crate snuggly in place and that can fly through the space between my seats.
Ben


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Here is a tip on keeping dog boxes in place I'm going to use from my charter boat days. Igloo makes plastic corner braces that are about two inches high(this is the best I can describe them)that you can put to hold the dog boxes from sliding. It held a 154 qt. cooler full of big kings in 12ft. waves so I believe it should hold most bird dogs. In case of rollover you could put two eye bolts on each side and put a light nylon strap when you are on highway. I sure wish I was talented enough to make those SUV boxes!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> I use Rubbermaid tubs, no sticking, minimal cost.
> Nice work Brad, how are you going to attach the crates in the event of a motor vehicle accident you don't want a 50 lb. dog in a crate flying around the cab of your Ford?


I thought about bolting them down, similar to yours, but that defeats the purpose of nice light weight kennels that come out easily and quickly.:evil: Honestly, I don't think they have any room to go anywhere in the event of an accident. The crates rest against the backseat, and only have about 10" to move towards the rear of the vehicle. There's not enough room for them to get up and over the backseat. I think what I will do is something similar to Workdunker's suggestion and secure the two corners facing the back door, securing them from moving towards the rear.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Brad, Colehatch....very nice job! I'm gonna have to find a carpenter to make one for me! Brookydan, where are you?!!!!!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brad I used a T-bolt and pin them under the floor, comes out quick and easy but is very secure.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

I finally got the carpet down on mine and things don't slide around quite as much now. There isn't a whole lot of room left for the kennel to move around against the seat anyway. Once I have the second kennel in there it's real tight. I thought about putting some smaller eye bolts on the sides and using a tie-down over the top of the kennel.


----------

